# Whining IH Farmall 656



## Haycrazy (Dec 9, 2015)

I recently purchased a '70 diesel 656 farmall gear shift tractor. It has a bit of a whine at all times but gets considerably louder when turning the steering wheel. Steering and all hydraulics seem to work fine. I guess I have not had anything on the 3-point to know if it works with a load but it does go up and down with ease. PTO works fine as well. I guess it's more annoying than anything but I don't want to cause problems either. Any ideas? Has a cab and has been stored outside. Oil level OK and looks good. Was told the filter was changed just before I purchased it.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Haycrazy,

Thanks for visiting the tractor forum.

Is the noise you are hearing a constant mechanical whine or perhaps a fluid sqeal, like a relief valve open? 

You might get a cheap (plastic) stethoscope and try to pinpoint the source of the noise.


----------



## ivanlotter (Jun 25, 2015)

Is the hydraulic system full? Check for foam in the system might be an air leak.


----------

